# M1 Garand Gunsmith



## MustangMAtt30 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking a gunsmith that knows his way around the M1.  Also looking to get the stock refinshed as well.  I am in Villa Rica which is 40 miles or so west of Atlanta.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 22, 2008)

Hook Bowden somewhere around Columbus.  I'll see if I can dig up a number


----------



## GAR (Feb 22, 2008)

What are you trying to do to the old war horse?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 22, 2008)

If you are just looking to do some basic things, the fine gentlemen over at the CMP store in Anniston, AL would be able to help you out.  Plus, if you are nice to them, they will probably do it for free.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 23, 2008)

Hook's # is 
(770) 537-5879


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 9, 2008)

Hook Boutin is the best.  He's worked on all of my M1A's and my M1 Garand.


----------



## 6.5-257 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hook moved to Breman about 14 years ago. Home number is 770-537-5879. He's the best on M1's or M1A's.


----------



## Markn30135 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hook is the man.............colorful ol' character. The guru is the place to go always!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks fellas.  Bremen is just down I-20 a little ways for me.


----------

